# moi aussi problème de démarrage....



## routarde59 (18 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Depuis hier soir mon imac ne démarre plus : je lance le démarrage avec l'interrupteur : écran blanc, puis pomme, puis le petit disque qui tourne en boucle, l'ordi redemarre tout seul about de quelques instants mais toujours le même phénomène.
J'ai tenté le démarrage en vidant la PRAM, rien n'y a fait...

j'ai donc essayé le démarrage avec le CD d'installation... mais c'est surement là que je dois faire un truc qui va pas bien :

- je mets le CD dans le lecteur,
- j'allume l'ordi en gardant la touche C enfoncée,
- au bout d'un certain temps, l'ordi démarre et me propose une nouvelle installation (que j'ignore ....)
- je vais dans l'utilitaire disque et demande à SOS de faire une vérification/réparation du disque dur. Tout va bien : SOS me dit que mon disque dur n'a pas de problème.

..... c'est ensuite que je ne sais pas trop quoi faire : dans le menu de l'utilitaire disque, il y a "choisir le disque de démarrage" : j'ouvre la fenêtre et je séléctionne le DD pour redémarrer l'ordi. La manoeuvre se lance..... mais au redémarrage, toujours le même résultat : écran blanc, pomme, et le petit disque qui tourne en boucle....

J'espère que c'est en préparant le redémarrage de l'ordi que je fais une bêtise..... que je suis sure que la plupart d'entre vous saurons me régler


Merci d'avance !!


----------



## tsss (18 Mai 2008)

Hello,
Pour le zappage de pram, plus y'a de "BONG" mieux c'est, minimum 3. 
As-tu essayé de démarrer en maintenant la touche shift appuyée (démarrage sans extensions - safe mode) ?


----------



## routarde59 (18 Mai 2008)

Merci de ton aide,

Pour le pram, j'ai fait un essai à 3 gong et un essai à 4 gong....

je viens de relancer un démarrage avec le DVD d'installation mais là, il est bloqué à la reconnaissance de la souris sans fil.... je vais remettre la souris à fil avant de retenter une autre manip.

Je vais essayer avec la touche shift au démarrage, je n'avais pas encore tenté. 



Si tu as des pistes, n'hésites pas !!


----------



## routarde59 (18 Mai 2008)

salut,

J'en suis toujours au même point : j'arrive à démarrer l'ordi avec le CD d'installation, je lance une vérification du disque : "le volume mac intosch HD semble être en bon état". Mais si j'ai tout bien compris : il faut ensuite redémarrer l'ordi en choisissant le disque dur.....et là ça ne re-va plus.....

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

Merci


----------

